# A White T-Day?



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 21, 2014)

Wednesday per GFS...


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 21, 2014)

Just saw this on my timeline:

*NortheastWeatherHQ*‏@*NEweatherHQ*4 mins4 minutes agoLet's see what the models show 24 hours from now, i predict that they will back away from the storm a bit, but then come back with it by Sun


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 21, 2014)

The Euro had it first, and looks better than the GFS.  My guess is it Scott Norwood's for the most part, but finger's crossed.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 21, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> The Euro had it first, and looks better than the GFS.  My guess is it Scott Norwood's for the most part, but finger's crossed.



Haven't seen the EURO yet, but that's a good sign. Still a ways to go.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 21, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Haven't seen the EURO yet, but that's a good sign. Still a ways to go.



Well, the new EURO just came out and now the GFS looks better, so lets go with that! lol


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 21, 2014)

Meh... Looks good for Cape Cod.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 22, 2014)

And here comes the irresponsibly early model sharing.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 22, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> And here comes the irresponsibly early model sharing.



Yup.  And that's the perfect map to irresponsibly share, because it wallops all the east coast high population centers, leading to maximum web hits and page traffic.


----------



## Tin (Nov 22, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yup.  And that's the perfect map to irresponsibly share, because it wallops all the east coast high population centers, leading to maximum web hits and page traffic.



Yup, last night before going to bed I was seeing 2-4" for Mass, CT, and RI and maybe a dusting to 2" in ski country, now seeing a few more like this. It's way too far out to do anything even close to this, and of all weeks to send people in a panic.


----------



## catsup948 (Nov 22, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> And here comes the irresponsibly early model sharing.



Good hit for the Berkshires, Southern Vermont!  Would be a massive news story if the coastal plain gets a foot of snow on thanksgiving.  More lake effect too next week.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 22, 2014)

...and Jay Peak continues where it left off last year- getting screwed over by every storm.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 22, 2014)

Whoa, can we lock in the newest EURO run, big hit for almost all of ski country (excluding the far south and far north)

Those crazy Europeans are going gangbusters right now, normally they just let the Americans lose their minds!


----------



## skiberg (Nov 22, 2014)

Anyone seen the latest euro run?


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 22, 2014)

At this point, it's not important to worry about the modeled QPF as much as some other factors. Mid level (H7) modeling is key, and the current consensus is solid for ski country.



This depiction would bring good banding into VT, so we want the H7 to close off west, but not too far west.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 23, 2014)

EURO inches west, 12+ into northern Vermont, jackpot in NH with  around 18. Basically, this won't happen :lol:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm a little concerned that nobody is talking about the Canuck, which doesn't even show a snowstorm, as it performed the best of the models last winter for east coast storms.  That said, given the GFS and the EURO have it, I understand why everyone assumes they're right and the Canadian is incorrect.  It just seems odd to me that nobody is even mentioning the fact the Canadian model is vastly different/east.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 23, 2014)

*GFS map*







*EURO map* (because some whiskey-drinking, cigar-smoking rebel posted it)





EDIT:  These default to 10:1, and this storm is predicted to be a ratio less than that, so do a little match to arrive at the predicted snowfall.


----------



## vermonter (Nov 23, 2014)

Let's Go Euro!


----------



## Tin (Nov 23, 2014)

TWC is having a field day with this hype. I still say Yawgoo or Powder Ridge gets the jackpot with 2-4" lol


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 23, 2014)

Tin said:


> *TWC is having a field day with this hype.* I still say Yawgoo or Powder Ridge gets the jackpot with 2-4" lol



Again, I'm a little bewildered as to why nobody is pointing out the Canadian has this system OTS.  I'd hate to suspect it's because no storm = no drama, but it makes me wonder.  I mean, there should be at least a small chance the Canuck is correct and both the Euro & GFS are wrong.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 23, 2014)

Tin said:


> *TWC is having a field day with this hype.*



Holy crap.   I just saw the TWC graphic that AZ posted on Facebook.

A foot of snow in much of MA?  Up to 18 inches of snow in some spots?  PURE. 100%.  FANTASY.

And they know it.


----------



## Tin (Nov 23, 2014)

Yup, they love scaring the shit out of the big areas during major travel times. It will be all rain or a minor coastal thing (but then again 2" of snow and people forget how to drive).


----------



## bigbog (Nov 23, 2014)

Should provide snow for us........


----------



## cbackman (Nov 23, 2014)

One can dream


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 23, 2014)

Uh Oh, EURO comes WAY west.


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 23, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Uh Oh, EURO comes WAY west.



Better than east .. Good 3 days to figure it out


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 23, 2014)

Line.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 23, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Uh Oh, EURO comes WAY west.



Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 23, 2014)

JB is mega bullish on this, FWIW.

My money says it's pulls too far west and becomes a Great Lakes Runner, bringing most of us rain.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 23, 2014)

ss20 said:


> Pics or it didnt happen



Here ya go!


The GFS pulls west, also, but not nearly as much and honestly that puts more ski areas in play (The low tracks over Nantucket as opposed Boston). The EURO can be overamped at this time range and its ensembles are leaning towards a GFS solution so I'm expecting the next run to pull back east.

I'm rooting for the GFS as I will be in Central New Hampshire during the storm, and honestly if Jay is your intrest, the GFS has roughly the same amount of snow as the EURO.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 23, 2014)

^ The Euro ensembles have way less snow than that map's depicting (see below)


----------



## ss20 (Nov 23, 2014)

Shit... dying to get out there, but if the storm tracks like this the nearest resort with a decent snow would be 2-3 hours away.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 23, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> ^ The Euro ensembles have way less snow than that map's depicting (see below)



Yes, the ensembles are much weaker than the OP. This is kind of a thread the needle system because if the low tracks east, it's too weak to make huge totals, but if its amped up, It'll cut too far inland. We need to strike a perfect balance if we want a totals to exceed a foot anywhere.

If only this was February...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 23, 2014)

Some early prediction maps are starting to roll in.   This one's from spawn of JB.


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 23, 2014)

Speaking of JB[video]http://www.weatherbell.com/saturday-summary-november-22-2014[/video]


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 23, 2014)

For the NJ/PA & Pocono folks


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 23, 2014)

Camelback opening Friday , Blue opened Yesterday.


----------



## Rowsdower (Nov 23, 2014)

Interesting. Wednesdays drive home is going to be fun. NJ to Berks County PA to my parents for Thanksgiving. Perhaps I can get my first tracks of the season Friday...


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 23, 2014)

Fwiw, the Canuck is still flatter than Bretton Woods. Way OTS.


----------



## catsup948 (Nov 23, 2014)

Miller A?  I feel like we haven't had one of those hit us in a while.  With not much blocking they are very likely to go out to sea.  It would be great to see ski country get some snow though.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 23, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Fwiw, the Canuck is still flatter than Bretton Woods. Way OTS.



Yeah, the Canadian is stubbornly on an island predicting a bust.  It will be a massive model-win for Canada if this goes OTS.  Like somebody betting on Buster Douglas before the Tyson fight.

The other interesting thing is that the experimental and improved version of the GFS also shows no storm, whereas the regular GFS everyone uses has the big storm.  Soooooo...... if there IS a storm, what kind of "improvement" is the experimental version if the crappy version had it right (albeit late)?


----------



## billski (Nov 23, 2014)

I wish they would cut the "nor'easter" crap.  I noticed the weather channel was calling the buffalo event "snowmageddon" (dope slap, please), which the buffalo media (cool heads prevailed) called it Snovember.

Back to the topic at hand.  When the Euro talks, I listen.  Too bad I'm not putting the snows on until December!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 23, 2014)

And now the GGEM (one of the Canuck models) caves to the GFS. RGEM still says OTS.

The new GFS has been saying storm for a while now (albeit for SNE), and it's been slowly inching west over the past 24 hours.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 23, 2014)

Canuck is a MAJOR departure from the prior runs.   I'd say that pretty much confirms it, snowstorm imminent.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 24, 2014)

DT is clearly going with the recent, more juiced-up, snowier Euro for his call.  

Shifts storm well inland where the colder air is, leading to higher totals, predicting some jackpot areas could get 12".


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 24, 2014)

billski said:


> I wish they would cut the "nor'easter" crap.  I noticed the weather channel was calling the buffalo event "snowmageddon" (dope slap, please), which the buffalo media (cool heads prevailed) called it Snovember.
> 
> Back to the topic at hand.  When the Euro talks, I listen.  Too bad I'm not putting the snows on until December!



I will look at TWC online to get an idea of what sort of temps to expect in the coming days, and whether rain is in the forecast.  Otherwise I ignore them.  I used to be a big fan 20ish years ago.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billski (Nov 24, 2014)

the trick will be keeping the temps in the mountains below freezing for the next 100 days


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 24, 2014)

NECN:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 24, 2014)

Its going to rain EVERYWHERE!


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 24, 2014)

Henry Margusity from Accuweather.


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 24, 2014)

Ive missed that turd HM


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 24, 2014)

NWS Mount Holly

"Updated briefing package is available concerning the Wed. coastal storm. http://t.co/sWxKEv6Uw6 "


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 24, 2014)

For those who like the probabilistic stuff.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 24, 2014)

TV met from NYC's first-call snow guess.


----------



## Tin (Nov 24, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> TV met from NYC's first-call snow guess.



TV met. or 2nd grader?


----------



## yeggous (Nov 24, 2014)

Tin said:


> TV met. or 2nd grader?



Is there a difference?


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Nov 24, 2014)

yeggous said:


> Is there a difference?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


The mustache.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 24, 2014)

Tin said:


> The mustache.



Nowadays I was thinking the length of the skirt.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 24, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> TV met from NYC's first-call snow guess.



How can that be?  It doesn't show the Pocono's getting shafted.  Still hoping to get to NH this weekend then start the Pocono season on the 6th.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 24, 2014)

Euro should be here any minute now....

EDIT:  Hearing it kicked a fair bit east....haven't seen a picture yet.  Also doesnt necessarily mean the ensembles will to.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 24, 2014)

*MOAR MAPS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 24, 2014)

New nighttime NAM

Poconos would get a solid 10" of snow = this solution cannot verify.


----------



## Tin (Nov 24, 2014)

All your optimism is so cute.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 24, 2014)

Big SVT-Maine hit on the Canuck. (Note, on this frame the initial thump of snow is located in New Brunswick and passed through earlier)


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Smellytele (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Smellytele (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 25, 2014)

Updated preschool map


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 25, 2014)

Update of DT's heavily nuanced & neurotic map


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 25, 2014)

for some reason I can not see any maps BG is posting. Must be a work thing


----------



## drjeff (Nov 25, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Updated preschool map





BenedictGomez said:


> Update of DT's heavily nuanced & neurotic map



Kind of agree with these right now.  The Southern/Eastern cut off for a bit of snow vs. a BUNCH of snow is going to set up along I-84 and then North and West of I-495 - South and East of that is going to be a few inches of wet slop.  The once you get North and West of say Albany to Rutland to Berlin, NH and Rangley, ME the fall off will happen with just less snow instead of the slop that the Eastern side will get.  

Bottom line, is that for so many traveling tomorrow, across the Northeast, it's going to suck, and the Berkshires, the Southern 1/2 of VT ski country, and the majority of the NH and ME ski country will do very well from this storm!


----------



## WJenness (Nov 25, 2014)

I am sitting at the tire shop waiting on my snows getting put on... So when this busts... you can blame me.

-w


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm committed to spending tomorrow cleaning house to host for Thanksgiving.  If my expected guests cancel on me tomorrow night, only after I've already spent the day cleaning, because they're uncomfortable driving on Thursday, thereby costing me what otherwise might have been a pre-T'giving ski day... You can thank me!


----------



## yeggous (Nov 25, 2014)

They are currently grooming the Crotch. Should I get excited?


----------



## Quietman (Nov 25, 2014)

yeggous said:


> They are currently grooming the Crotch. Should I get excited?



They are opening on Friday with 2 ways down from the top!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 25, 2014)

Newest Canuck is really juiced up.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 26, 2014)

How much for East Catskills? I hear Roxbury will get less snowthen Hunter because west get less then east Catskills.


----------



## flightschool (Nov 26, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> How much for East Catskills? I hear Roxbury will get less snowthen Hunter because west get less then east Catskills.



Based on the track the storm is going I think the better snowfall is getting revised NNW from previous areas.


----------



## LiquidFeet (Nov 26, 2014)

.........


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 26, 2014)

I think the Ragged-Sunapee-Crotched belt may jackpot. My personal call is 12-15 inches in that area.


----------



## LiquidFeet (Nov 26, 2014)

What does 00Z mean in the times written above the map?


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 26, 2014)

Snow starting to mix in with the rain here in NW Jersey. A little earlier than forecasted. Maybe we will get 8"+.


----------



## Tin (Nov 26, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> I think the Ragged-Sunapee-Crotched belt may jackpot. My personal call is 12-15 inches in that area.



I agree, sadly 12-15" on nothing doesn't help much, almost hope it freezes up a few days later to make a base. All of the water bars at Crotched and thick pine groves need a lot of snow to be safe.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 26, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Newest Canuck is really juiced up.



Just your annual reminder that those numbers are for total snowfall fallen from the sky, not necessarily accumulated snowfall.

Especially a storm like this so early in the season preceded by a couple really warm day, it can snow a good number of inches before it starts to stick.


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 26, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Snow starting to mix in with the rain here in NW Jersey. A little earlier than forecasted. Maybe we will get 8"+.



Started mixing for me around 7:30 temps a little warmer but dropping fast,
Drove into Allentown , just changing over now , 
Very heavy precip.


----------



## abc (Nov 26, 2014)

All snow in Westchester/Putnam line. Changed over was around 9. It's now accumulating on my deck.

(I have to thank this board to alert me to work from home today. Would have been a harrowing commute home)


----------



## WJenness (Nov 26, 2014)

Still no observable precip here in Woburn at the office... the ground looks damp, but I can't see anything actively falling.

-w


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 26, 2014)

Virga in Sunapee. It's getting close


----------



## ss20 (Nov 26, 2014)

Just a reminder:  Mohawk is opening Friday... the Mohawk that's forecasted to get 9-12 inches.  30$ and I think two trails.  

Mountain Creek looks good, but I doubt they'll be open till December.


----------



## Tin (Nov 26, 2014)

ss20 said:


> Just a reminder:  Mohawk is opening Friday... the Mohawk that's forecasted to get 9-12 inches.  30$ and I think two trails.
> 
> Mountain Creek looks good, but I doubt they'll be open till December.



Is it public or private land? Debated skinning up with the dog tomorrow or early Friday before lifts. I'll be in central CT for Turkey Day.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 26, 2014)

Mohawk is on public land.  Have fun!


----------



## Tin (Nov 26, 2014)

Dumping there now on their webcam.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 26, 2014)

Started snowing here in central Mass about 1/2 hr ago.


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 26, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Started mixing for me around 7:30 temps a little warmer but dropping fast,
> Drove into Allentown , just changing over now ,
> Very heavy precip.


2-3" already!

Dumb and Dumber!!!!! Stay Home A holes everywhere!
 1. Pulled into gas station to get gas, filling up can for snowblower....Kid used up gas and did'nt....you get the idea.    
   Hear someone lay on Horn...."Your car!" Drunk idiot pulled up got out to fillup left engine running and in gear.
Car goes across lot heading for highway and hits gas station atendants car and pushed into curb!
2. People driving uphill and stopped backing up 8 cars!!
What a mess!


----------



## WJenness (Nov 26, 2014)

Rain coming down pretty good here in Woburn.. Seeing a flake every now and again.


----------



## dlague (Nov 26, 2014)

Now Snowing in Plymouth NH!  Very nice to see.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 26, 2014)

Dumping in Southeast NH.   If the Big A gets pounded, maybe I'll blow off Thanksgiving and do some skinning up there tomorrow.



.....and then locate a divorce attorney on Friday.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 26, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Virga in Sunapee. It's getting close


Same here in the NEK as of noon. However, it just feels like it is going to start snowing soon. Too bad we are only going to get 2" ;-)


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 26, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Dumping in Southeast NH.   If the Big A gets pounded, maybe I'll blow off Thanksgiving and do some skinning up there tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> .....and then locate a divorce attorney on Friday.



Maybe you have a local version?
Win Win
http://www.macungie.org/uploads/6/1/3/8/6138359/sheeprock_trek_2014.pdf


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 26, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Dumping in Southeast NH.   If the Big A gets pounded, maybe I'll blow off Thanksgiving and do some skinning up there tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> .....and then locate a divorce attorney on Friday.



If we get 6" down here (looking likely), I plan on hiking a local sledding hill tomorrow morning.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 26, 2014)

Pounding Snow, 2.5 inches already.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 26, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> If we get 6" down here (looking likely), I plan on hiking a local sledding hill tomorrow morning.



Have you been out in it?  Its really wet and gloppy.  If you pack it down it may be ok but unpacked it will be meh.  Best thing would be for it to freeze.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Jersey Skier (Nov 26, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Have you been out in it?  Its really wet and gloppy.  If you pack it down it may be ok but unpacked it will be meh.  Best thing would be for it to freeze.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Was hoping for a fat bike ride today or tomorrow, but the slush so far isn't looking promising.


----------



## Euler (Nov 26, 2014)

It's been snowing hard since 11:00. (SoVT). 3 inches down at his point 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## WJenness (Nov 26, 2014)

Pretty much all snow here in Woburn, stickage on cars and grassy surfaces... No pavement stickage (yet).


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 26, 2014)

Around 5.5 in the Sunapee area.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 26, 2014)

About a foot down in Sullivan County south part of it elevation I guess 1500 feet maybe . snowing more now.


----------



## catsup948 (Nov 26, 2014)

5-7 inched down here.  Very hard to tell, snow is super wet.   Probably much much more at elevation around here.  Berkshire east trashing my skis tomorrow for a dawn patrol!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 26, 2014)

Gone to sleet here. Hope the snow will return.


----------



## dlague (Nov 26, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Around 5.5 in the Sunapee area.



At least that in Concord, NH.  Drive home was a treat buy I will take it - plus things were beautiful off the road.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 26, 2014)

3-4" of pure slush. I'm convinced my town is in a dry slot.


----------



## slatham (Nov 26, 2014)

Bromley, 6pm, 6"+ and dumping. 28 degrees at 2,300'. Heavier than average but by no means wet snow. Drier from here on out as temps continue to drop.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Nothing but rain here near Jamaica Bay, NYC.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 26, 2014)

It must got rain where I live since I got home at 4 . Enjoyed some MJ for nice afternoon watch snow fall day. Just shoveled wet cement compact 4 inches of slop. Hopefully it staying light er at elevation?


----------



## ss20 (Nov 26, 2014)

5 inches here near Danbury CT


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 26, 2014)

11.5 inches and dumping.


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 26, 2014)

8'' Almost done, BoyScouts cancelled tomorrows hike....Wimps


----------



## catsup948 (Nov 26, 2014)

Total fail here.   9 inches of super wet snow.  Trees down, power lines down,  transformers blowing up!  No skiing for me tomorrow!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 26, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Just your annual reminder that those numbers are for total snowfall fallen from the sky, not necessarily accumulated snowfall.
> 
> Especially a storm like this so early in the season preceded by a couple really warm day, it can snow a good number of inches before it starts to stick.



As always, the exact track trumps all, but the gist of the models handled this storm relatively well.  I can say that from the moment I left the house this morning in nw NJ to the time I arrived late afternoon in ne VT, it never stopped snowing.  I think the snow totals will verify in more areas that not after adjusting the storm path.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 26, 2014)

You're in VT?  Where you skiing this weekend?


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 26, 2014)

Zilch on the coast


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 27, 2014)

13.5 inches, almost final total (deformation band should drop another inch as it sweeps through)

Very nice region wide 8-14 inch dump to kick off the season.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 27, 2014)

10" here. Still some snow showers wandering about.


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 27, 2014)

This thread needs more pics.

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowsdower (Nov 27, 2014)

8 inches here in Berks County.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 27, 2014)

The drive back from Kton was slow. 3 1/2 + hours.  Cars off the road left and right even a tow truck trying to get someone out on 93S by Hooksett.


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 27, 2014)

A foot of fresh snow at Sugarbush today


----------



## yeggous (Nov 27, 2014)

WWF-VT said:


> A foot of fresh snow at Sugarbush today



Weak. This was a typical coastal storm. The winners were Sunday River, Wildcat, and Crotched with 15" of fresh. On the flip side make sure to fill up the gas tank before driving north tonight. About 1/3 of New Hampshire is without power.

EDIT: Who am I kidding? I am just jealous. Snow storms on Thanksgiving are just a waste of good snow.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 27, 2014)

WWF-VT said:


> A foot of fresh snow at Sugarbush today



Nice.  That's better than expected, and I'm sure the colder weather up there will help keep it around a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2014)

Watching snow fall all morning nice visual s.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 27, 2014)

WWF-VT said:


> A foot of fresh snow at Sugarbush today



Lower ~4" (of ~12" total) = sticky...some water content(in my yahd'..in Bangor)....so imagine it's a pretty nice three days+ in the mtns(SL & SR), but has to be a little dryer(ie terrific) with elevation in the Green Mtns.


----------



## catsup948 (Nov 28, 2014)

Savoy, MA may have been the winner.  I've seen some reports of 18 inches up in that area.  No resorts up there but there is some darn good skiing up there.


----------



## jimk (Nov 28, 2014)

They got ~13" at Canaan Valley, WV.  This was posted on Turkey Day by a local:

My son is starting his season today at Liberty Mtn, PA while I'm at work:angry: , but I hope to make some tracks soon.
Nice Thanksgiving for skiers all up and down the East Coast and I guess throughout much of the Intermountain West.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 28, 2014)

Okemo claims a foot.  I'd say 6 to 8" is more accurate. Skiing is good, but snowmaking trails only.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 28, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Okemo claims a foot.  I'd say 6 to 8" is more accurate. Skiing is good, but snowmaking trails only.



Bretton Woods is amazing. Ropes dropping everywhere and families are sticking to the groomers. Boot deep is everywhere and it is still snowing.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 28, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Okemo claims a foot.  I'd say 6 to 8" is more accurate. Skiing is good, but snowmaking trails only.



Are there any bumps to be found, or is it all groomed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack97 (Nov 28, 2014)

yeggous said:


> Bretton Woods is amazing. Ropes dropping everywhere and families are sticking to the groomers. Boot deep is everywhere and it is still snowing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



please keep this quiet......

Been going to BW for a while, typically they have been slow to groom everything after a dump and yes most of the skier/rider stick to the groomers so it leaves alot of powder for the rest.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 28, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Are there any bumps to be found, or is it all groomed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lower Tomahawk had ok areas of bumps,  the Plunge was GS push piles with 20 foot long ice "troughs"; not sure why they bothered leaving it ungroomed.  Not fun.   It was a groomer say at Okemo for sure and they skied well.  A couple areas of fresh on the sides to play in, but I didn't venture too far away from the snowmaking surface due to limited natural.


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 1, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> This thread needs more pics.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------

